

Foodapi.org – a small seed in the broken world of food - toxsick
https://github.com/toxsick/foodapi.org

======
byoung2
What is the goal of the project?

~~~
toxsick
I just saw a frustration documentation on German television about how much
food is wasted every day. We put a lot of eatable food in the trash, while
people in the producing countries are starving. This is just sad. Sometimes I
think to myself, what's all this technical advance worth if we seem get worse
when it comes to these basic ethical questions.

For a good portion of the day my head is filled with python development. I
play may role in this in many ways. By not caring and doing enough. By not
knowing enough about the topic. By working for companies who don't care. By
buying stuff that supports the wrong people. You know the list ...

What I do today is thinking loud about this issue and try to combine it with
something I do for a living. I really have the abstract feeling that we need
some kind of api to make the information about food production, demand,
offers, price, consumption and waste accessible, so we can build things on top
of it that help us act better. The goal is to make the food eating people
understand their food again and be more responsible.

How this exactly looks I can't really tell you. This idea is only 3 hours old.
This is my shot on fast collective thinking. Perhaps it works. If you think
this isn't enough you are properly right. I want to hear from smart people if
we can imagine something that would help.

------
toxsick
hey girls and boys. let's talk!

